# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Random's System Information Tool (RSIT).

## PavelA

Скачать можно отсюда.
http://images.malwareremoval.com/random/RSIT.exe

После запуска выбираем период от 1го до 3х месяцев и нажимаем "Continue"
Будет два лога info.txt и log.txt Первый похож на лог HijackThis, а
второй содержит список вновь созданных и измененных файлов за заданный период.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## demon932008

ссылка битая.

----------


## thyrex

Надо не кликать бездумно на ссылке, а правой кнопкой *Сохранить объект как* (или по-другому в зависимости от браузера)

----------


## liluk

Вышла русская версия RSIT
http://images.malwareremoval.com/random/ru/RSIT.exe

А так же для x64 систем.
http://images.malwareremoval.com/random/RSITx64.exe
http://images.malwareremoval.com/random/ru/RSITx64.exe

----------


## akok

*RSIT обновился до новой версии 1.09*


Новые версии *Random's System Information Tool (RSIT)* можно скачать по следующим ссылкам:
Для *32-разрядной* версии Windows:http://www.safezone.cc/random/RSIT.exehttp://images.malwareremoval.com/random/RSIT.exehttp://randomsdomain.co.uk/downloads/RSIT.exeДля *64-разрядной* версии Windows:http://www.safezone.cc/random/RSITx64.exehttp://images.malwareremoval.com/random/RSITx64.exehttp://randomsdomain.co.uk/downloads/RSITx64.exeКак определить разрядность системы

----------

